# FMDC 2014 Test



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

is fmdc going to conduct test this year (2014)? and has the ban been uplifted?? plz answer.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

If someone know then plz tell 

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

maria syeda said:


> is fmdc going to conduct test this year (2014)? and has the ban been uplifted?? plz answer.


Nope. I asked pmdc they said fmdc doesn't have the required faculty. There are only two professors for the whole institution and hence isn't fulfilling the requirements.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm thanks

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it confirmed??

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

bt different pages admins are saying that the registration will strt after 20 oct

- - - Updated - - -

and i have heard that classes are going on for the previous batches


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw i have also heard same thing

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

I know somebody who studies there, her classes are still going on. She even asked her teacher if the news about no more batches being taken in was true, and she was told that it isn't, the college will conduct the admission test this year, and they've even hired new teachers.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw its good news then

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

thank God


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

What is your merit position in nust Maria?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

its 367 :/


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

maria syeda said:


> its 367 :/


Maria what other options do u have in case of no admission?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

will gve fmdc test.. but can't leave this field at any cost.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I had 155 in nust and aggregate 80.49 and have merit position of 1078.
What is your aggregate with net?
I am curious cuz last year 81.5 was closing merit of bds and merit position 434.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

158 in nust 957 in fsc 981 in matric but the aggregate is 83.6


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

maria syeda said:


> 158 in nust 957 in fsc 981 in matric but the aggregate is 83.6


I think There is much chance for u in bds 

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

dnt wana do bds :/


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok then good luck for fmdc

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

Listen guys, FMDC is under the control of cabinet division of the Federal Government. After a tiring search of the cabinet division`s website, I was able to find out about the officers who are incharge of matters of FMDC. The names of these officers and their designations are as follows:
Mr. M.J Iqbal Qureshi, Deputy Secretary(Health) 051-9103544 I.C:544
Mr. Rab Nawaz Abbasi, Section Officer(Health 1) 051-9103544 I.C:607
Mr. Muhammad Aslam, Section Officer(Health 2) 051-9103515 I.C:513
I think that we should register our complaints to these guys about FMDC admissions. Contacting PMDC would do nothing as it is only a regulatory and registerating authority. Atleast we should make an effort. FMDC is the last hope for many of us.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

blankname said:


> Listen guys, FMDC is under the control of cabinet division of the Federal Government. After a tiring search of the cabinet division`s website, I was able to find out about the officers who are incharge of matters of FMDC. The names of these officers and their designations are as follows:
> Mr. M.J Iqbal Qureshi, Deputy Secretary(Health) 051-9103544 I.C:544
> Mr. Rab Nawaz Abbasi, Section Officer(Health 1) 051-9103544 I.C:607
> Mr. Muhammad Aslam, Section Officer(Health 2) 051-9103515 I.C:513
> I think that we should register our complaints to these guys about FMDC admissions. Contacting PMDC would do nothing as it is only a regulatory and registerating authority. Atleast we should make an effort. FMDC is the last hope for many of us.



A complaint about what? :/


----------

